# Regarding 3g data card



## rijinpk1 (Jul 22, 2012)

Friends i am planning to buy a new 3g data card. Can you tell me which offers best speed among idea,vodafone ,airtel?
I tested idea net setter 7.2mbps today. I got 4.4 mb max when downloading in the evening . Is it wise to go with idea netsetter? Is there any alternative to it?is there any complaints with idea netsetter?  I will buy within 2-3 days. Does vodafone or airtel Offer greater speeds than idea.
I also need to know the cost of the device . I will use 2gb/month plan.
I need advise from you guys. Pls help me


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 23, 2012)

Tested BSNL, Airtel, Aircel, Vodafone speeds in Huawei 1750c unlocked modem. The max speed I got, is from Airtel ~5mbps. May be it is something to do with 4GLTE service provided by them here at Kolkata. Next is Vodafone. Speed ~4mbps.
Next BSNL. Speed: ~3.4mbps. 
Aircel have the worst speed among them. Speed: ~2.5mbps.

Sometimes, you will get speed ~1.5mbps from bsnl 3G SIM even if you have recharged it via 2G pack.
For example, the connection I'm presently using is BSNL.
Speed: *www.speedtest.net/result/2079153411.png
Speed after recharging with Rs.98/- 2GB 2G data pack.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Airtel does not have 3g in my area
i will get idea netsetter today. Will try to unlock after few months. When i tried it yesturday, i got max of 4.4mb which is not bad as i am fed up using bsnl dialup connection. Anyway thank you for your help.


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 23, 2012)

Better option is to get unlocked 3G modems sold in ebay. If you have 5/10% off coupon, it is added advantage.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 23, 2012)

I got my idea netsetter today. It has to be activated and will be done on tomorrow. This modem can be unlocked and tools for that is available on internet.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jul 24, 2012)

i agree...go for unlocked modem. if you are not satisfied by one service provider, you can dump it and take another sim.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 25, 2012)

I got the modem already. Max speed i got is 5.6mbps. Thats good. Anybody have step by step procedure to unlock this modem?I  Will sometimes need when 3g is fully available in my area.


----------



## vkattunga (Jul 29, 2012)

^
google u find suitable one...

vish


----------

